# Opinie > Opinie o lekach >  Differin opinie

## nowy

Maść na pryszcze na bazie retinolu, używał ktoś ?
wlasnie testuje na pojedyncze pryszcze, napisze niedlugi jak sie sprawuje
cena dosc droga ok 40zł ale zobaczymy

----------


## Aneta

Ja stosuję Differin ale dopiero od tygodnia, więc na jakieś efekty jest za wcześnie. 

Podam kilka zaleceń od dermatologa:

1. Jeśli stosujesz Differin należy bezwzględnie chronić skórę przed promieniowanem słonecznym.
2. Należy bardzo dobrze pielęgnować cere tzn. nawilżać, odżywiać itp. ( tutaj przyda się specjalny kren nawilżający do cery leczonej przez maści )
3. Differin działa tak, że dociera głęboko do zanieczyszczeń, więc na początku kuracji może nasilić się trądzik, ponieważ te wszystkie zanieczyszczenia wyjdą na wierzch.
4. Dermatolog przepisał mi również metronidazol, abym mogła leczyć na bieżacą wyskakujace pryszcze.

----------


## focus9

Z tego co wiem to jest dość silny lek i należy z nim uważać. Może dawać szybkie efekty, ale trzeba uważać żeby go za długo nie stosować i nie przedawkować.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam  :Smile: 
Ja używam Differinu w żelu juz od prawie dwóch lat i muszę przyznać ze z moją cerą robi poprostu cuda!  :Smile: 
Przed jego zastosowaniem na mojej twarzy był pryszcz na pryszczu i rzeczywiście na początku stosowanie differinu jeszcze się pogorszyło. Z biegiem czasu jednak krostki pojawiały się coraz rzadziej a jeśli juz sie pojawiały to były coraz mniejsze. Na dzień dzisiejszy moja skóra jest w bardzo dobrym stanie, stała się gładka i co najważniejsze nie ma na niej pryszczy!  :Smile:  Wadą differinu (podobnie jak większości leków przeciwtrądzikowych) jest to, że działa dość powoli i na efekty trzeba sobie troche poczekać, do tego dosyć mocno przesusza skóre. Obowiązkowo trzeba miec zatem krem na dzień, który nawilży skórę po stosowaniu defferinu w nocy.
Generalnie polecam Wszystkim ten produkt bo mnie pomógł  :Smile:

----------

